# Blauer Rand um Link



## Aloa (4. November 2005)

Ich hab eine seite gesliced und dabei 3 bilder mit einem Hyperlink versehen und nun wird der blau umrandet (nur bei link). In dem quellcode steht aber nichts von irgendwelchen Farben und in der verlinkten stylesheet.css ist nur pink.
Vielleicht findet ihr das problem:


```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>media</TITLE>
<META HTTP-EQUIV="Content-Type" CONTENT="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</HEAD>
<link rel="stylesheet" href="stylesheet2.css" type="text/css">
<BODY BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF LEFTMARGIN=0 TOPMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0>
<!-- ImageReady Slices (media.psd) -->
<TABLE WIDTH=1024 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=5>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/media_01.gif" WIDTH=1024 HEIGHT=214 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=214 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=3>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/media_02.gif" WIDTH=301 HEIGHT=71 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=6>
			<iframe allowtransparency="true" name="I1" src="frame3.html" width="470" height="319" border="0" frameborder="0">
            Ihr Browser unterstützt Inlineframes nicht oder zeigt sie in der derzeitigen Konfiguration nicht an.</iframe></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=7>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/media_04.gif" WIDTH=274 HEIGHT=554 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=71 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD ROWSPAN=6>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/media_05.gif" WIDTH=116 HEIGHT=483 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<a href="media/videos.html">
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/media_06.gif" WIDTH=130 HEIGHT=31 ALT=""></a></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=6>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/media_07.gif" WIDTH=55 HEIGHT=483 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=31 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD>
			<a href="media/bilder.html">
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/media_08.gif" WIDTH=130 HEIGHT=33 ALT=""></a></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=33 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD>
			<a href="media/musik.html">
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/media_09.gif" WIDTH=130 HEIGHT=33 ALT=""></a></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=33 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/media_10.gif" WIDTH=130 HEIGHT=117 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=117 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD ROWSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/media_11.gif" WIDTH=130 HEIGHT=269 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=57 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/media_12.gif" WIDTH=449 HEIGHT=212 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=212 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
</TABLE>
<!-- End ImageReady Slices -->
</BODY>
</HTML>
```


----------



## exxe (4. November 2005)

Versuch mal im StyleSheet


```
img 
{
border:0;
}
```


----------



## G-Protector (6. November 2005)

nö, geht auch ohne css!

beispiel:


```
<IMG SRC="Bilder/media_09.gif" WIDTH=130 HEIGHT=33 ALT=""></a>
```

gibst einfach noch nen borderbefehl dazu und es passt, musst dann aber natürlich bei allen bilderlinks machen, aber wozu gibts copy+paste    


```
<IMG SRC="Bilder/media_09.gif" BORDER="0" WIDTH=130 HEIGHT=33 ALT=""></a>
```


----------



## Gumbo (6. November 2005)

Die CSS-Variante ist aber weitaus eleganter!


----------



## G-Protector (6. November 2005)

vllt. kann Aloa aber kein css, schonmal daran gedacht? und bis man css lernt hätte man schon längst alle borders hinschreiben können...

ps: dein beitrag hilft Aloa nicht gerade weiter


----------



## Gumbo (6. November 2005)

> […] vllt. kann Aloa aber kein css, schonmal daran gedacht?


Der von ihm veröffentlichte HTML-Quellcode lässt mich jedoch aufgrund einer link-Elemendeklaration mit Verweis auf eine als CSS klassifizierten Ressource darauf schließen, dass er CSS kann – schon mal daran gedacht?
Außerdem gibt es in HTML keine Befehle.


Im Übrigen bitte ich dich auf deine Rechtschreibung zu achten.


----------



## G-Protector (6. November 2005)

und schonmal daran gedacht, dass ihm jemand geholfen haben könnte oO ?

naja, wir wollen ja hier nicht streiten, oder, also die css variante wäre natürlich sinnvoller/schneller, jedoch auch nur dann wenn wie gesagt, Aloa css beherrscht


----------



## Maik (6. November 2005)

@G-Protector: Es gibt Dokumenttyp-Deklarationen (z.B. Variante 'Strict'), in denen das border-Attribut für Grafiken vom W3C nicht zugelassen ist.


----------

